# Is a 5.1k resistor an acceptable replacement for a 5k resistor?



## BermudaRhombus2 (May 1, 2020)

I'm trying to build the Infinidrive pedal and it requires a 5k resistor, but Tayda didnt seem to have any 5k resistors when I ordered. I did get some 5.1k resistors though. Would they work?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 1, 2020)

4.99K would work better.  Or two 10K resistors in parallel.  In that circuit, R13 should be exactly 1/2 the value of R12 for the best octave tone (and R10 & R11 should be matched).  A little bit off one way or the other won't matter too much.  5.1K will _probably _be ok.

FYI, Mouser sells 1% MF resistors for about the same price as Tayda.


----------



## BermudaRhombus2 (May 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 4.99K would work better.  Or two 10K resistors in parallel.  In that circuit, R13 should be exactly 1/2 the value of R12 for the best octave tone (and R10 & R11 should be matched).  A little bit off one way or the other won't matter too much.  5.1K will _probably _be ok.
> 
> FYI, Mouser sells 1% MF resistors for about the same price as Tayda.



I see. That does make sense. How would I go about wiring two 10k resistors in parallel on the PCB?


----------



## zgrav (May 2, 2020)

BermudaRhombus2 said:


> ....How would I go about wiring two 10k resistors in parallel on the PCB?


Solder one 10 K resistor into the board leaving the resistor raised a small amount from the board to give you a little more of the leads on each end showing.  Then bend the leads of the second 10K resistor 90 degrees and clip them short, but long enough to place the second resistor on top of the first one and solder each lead to the resistor underneath it.


----------

